# TTRS wheels or new RS6 wheels?



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

RS6









Photoshop the ttrs wheels


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

new rs6!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

RS6 all the way. Those look great on the A3.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Tt-rs ftw


----------



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

new RS6


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

both suck balls


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

^^^^ Agreed... +5-spokes >>>>>> 5-spokes.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Im starting to like the RS6 Wheels..


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

RS6


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

RS6 --> Looks more OEM
TT-RS --> Easier to clean and maintain.


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

rs6.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tcardio said:


> both suck balls


x 2,000,000,000


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Alright 19 inch BBS ch it is!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

rs6 has good offsets

et45 and et38 for rear.

the ttrs only come in et 38.

but i do like my ch's


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I might just get both sets. Set for left and set for right. Gotta see when hartmann wheels gonna come out with et 45 on those TTRS


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok i like RS6 also. available now too.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

I wonder if there will be a darker RS6 replica ... the 2 door A3 pic is a photoshop also? TTRS = must have upgraded brakes. They're too open! Who sells the RS6's? Original? Reps?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

NL4JC said:


> I wonder if there will be a darker RS6 replica ... the 2 door A3 pic is a photoshop also? TTRS = must have upgraded brakes. They're too open! Who sells the RS6's? Original? Reps?


the A3 is non photoshop. I got it off the UK audi forum... couple people have it on their car i have black A3 so i just showed the black one.

www.hartmannwheels.com sells them or www.achtuning.com now
they are reps. I believe the originals only come in 18 for A3


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

I want an S3 (a real one) so bad!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

terje_77 said:


> I want an S3 (a real one) so bad!


i would much rather have a B8 S4


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

terje_77 said:


> I want an S3 (a real one) so bad!


well u can

buy A3 2.0t quatro
put in K04 kit
buy s3 body kit
buy s3 brakes
buy S3 mirror cover
buy euro spec headlamps
buy eurospec tail lamps
buy S3 DSG shifter knob
wait for HPA to come out with dsg chip and get that.

and wala.. US spec S3.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

tp. said:


> well u can
> 
> buy A3 2.0t quatro
> put in K04 kit
> ...


yeahhhh buttt its not really an S3!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i guess u can add S3 cluster too. 

what else does S3 have?
I guess if ur baller u can buy the euro S3 buckets


----------



## Sagild (Jul 23, 2008)

RS6 FTW where did you find the pictures of the car with new rs6? I would like to see more pics of that car... I want mine to look just like that...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

www.audi-sport.net

A3 8p

goto the "rimz" thread and and its on page 3

also pics in the post your car pics thread.


----------



## Sagild (Jul 23, 2008)

tp. said:


> i guess u can add S3 cluster too.
> 
> what else does S3 have?
> I guess if ur baller u can buy the euro S3 buckets


The S3 has different compression and different cams...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

damnit where is the quick reply. they took it out just now.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tdotA3mike said:


> yeahhhh buttt its not really an S3!


Exactly. I want a real real one.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

terje_77 said:


> Exactly. I want a real real one.


so besides the compression and cams.

you put in a K04 and its got more power than a S3. and all the things i listed make it equal to a s3.

i dont see how its any different from a real s3 when you are putting all S3 parts on.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

the S3 also has better seats haha, and a different engine cover lol


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

RedLineRob said:


> the S3 also has better seats haha, and a different engine cover lol


u mean u can buy the bucket seats as option. otherwise its just standard sport seats.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Just go ask tcardio on how to get a real S3 together. He's headed in that direction anyway!


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

tp. said:


> RS6


That's like the upcoming 2011 UK-Spec A3 Black Editions. They're going to replace the Titanium Wheels with TT-RS look-like spokes but 18".


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

did a lil search and found the 2011


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

tp. said:


> the ttrs only come in et 38.


19x8.5" ET48 are coming in about 2 months


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 19x8.5" ET48 are coming in about 2 months


i know u sent me email day after i posted that heheh.

I might just do TTRS left side and RS6 right side.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Fair enough. RS6 for that "elegant/smart" look, TT-RS for that "young" look. I would pick the RS6 on a black A3 though, but it still depends on what look do you want.










And @tp, yes that's the one.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

more pics of that sportback during day?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

That black A3 with the RS6 wheels are nice. You going w/19s or 18s?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i am going with 19. im sick of 18 but will keep my 18s as spare


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tp. said:


> i am going with 19. im sick of 18 but will keep my 18s as spare


The 18s are sick of you too!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey TP RS6's are dope, get those


----------



## nicomista (May 12, 2010)

tp. said:


> did a lil search and found the 2011


 OM nom nom


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

might not get now.. might be moving into a half way huose with some room mates.

Gonna try and buy a 93 civic for around 1300 so i can drive it to work and back.. Dont trust that ghetto ass area with my car.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

RS6 for sure.
No question!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ok rs6 it is in 2 months.

achtuning better give me some good pricing or else.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

I wonder if the RS6 will look good in 18" for a 2 door A3. What do you guys think? I am installing Koni coils soon and have to decide the wheels. I need a 45 offset if I am going to lower correct? Which "OEM" wheels would you guys pick?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NL4JC said:


> I wonder if the RS6 will look good in 18" for a 2 door A3. What do you guys think? I am installing Koni coils soon and have to decide the wheels. I need a 45 offset if I am going to lower correct? Which "OEM" wheels would you guys pick?


they look good.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like 2011 S3's will come with TTRS wheels according to the order guide on audi-sport


----------

